# 2009 murano crankcase broke warranty wont pay..help



## Mindyjoy (Jan 2, 2020)

I bought a car from car dealer an Automotive club kind of deal back in July they had a warranty on it for 3000 miles or 3 months whatever came first that warranty expired and I had talked to them about issues the car was having in the past such as rubbing when I would turn the car, tire pressure issues and my catalytic converter each time I was told they were fixed. Eventually they suggested I buy old warranty from somebody else once theirs ran out so I bought the warranty from car chex two months later or so my car breaks down it's been told to me that it's the crank case which is like the transmission and the warranty is saying that it's going to be denied they won't accept my claim because there wasn't sufficient fluid in it and it wasn't lubricated enough so it was neglected I haven't owned it long enough to neglect it and they said it had a long term leak which again couldn't have been me, what should I do? I don't have the money for this and im walking to work everyday. I only bought this car because my grandmother passed away and left me a little money to do something positive with it and I've never had a good car so I tried to do this the right way. Im not aire what to do im still paying for the car and my warranty didn't help me...should I go to the dealer? Please any advice is appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What type of breakdown did your car have? What failed? From your description, it sounds like there was a fluid loss which may have been due to the previous car dealer's negligence in servicing the car or maybe the car was in an accident causing damage to the transmission or engine. Fluid losses in general are only covered by a warranty if there was a manufacturing defect. When you first bought the car, did you have the fluid levels in the transmission and engine checked? If not, then the fluid level may have been very low to begin with, leading to a failure. Get several repair estimates from private repair shops and Nissan dealerships.


----------



## Mindyjoy (Jan 2, 2020)

rogoman said:


> What type of breakdown did your car have? What failed? From your description, it sounds like there was a fluid loss which may have been due to the previous car dealer's negligence in servicing the car or maybe the car was in an accident causing damage to the transmission or engine. Fluid losses in general are only covered by a warranty if there was a manufacturing defect. When you first bought the car, did you have the fluid levels in the transmission and engine checked? If not, then the fluid level may have been very low to begin with, leading to a failure. Get several repair estimates from private repair shops and Nissan dealerships.


The transmission went out, when I released my brake to drive my car locked up and wouldn't move also made a huge clunk noise all at once. I had my car towed to nissan and the mechanic told me this "
So your inspector just came and left. He said for sure yes it does need a new drivetrain.

He asked me if you said anything about leaks on the floor at home.
I told him no there was no leaks on the vehicle and the vehicle was towed into the dealer the way it is now.



United Nissan "


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your car uses a CVT automatic transmission. CVT's in general are not repaired/rebuilt by most dealerships; the transmissions are replaced by re-built units. Private transmission shops won't touch them; they'll just replace them. The average cost of CVT replacement can be between $3000-$5000; this includes parts and labor. You can always try to get a CVT from a junk yard to cut down on cost; most junk yards will warrant the CVT for 30

If the transmission oil pan doesn't show any evidence of leakage or damage and if the transmission doesn't show any fluid, that may be an indication of possible negligence and maybe fraud by that used car dealer. Check the title of the car to see if it was a "rebuilt salvage" title; consider taking them to court if that's the case.


----------



## Mindyjoy (Jan 2, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Your car uses a CVT automatic transmission. CVT's in general are not repaired/rebuilt by most dealerships; the transmissions are replaced by re-built units. Private transmission shops won't touch them; they'll just replace them. The average cost of CVT replacement can be between $3000-$5000; this includes parts and labor.
> 
> If the transmission oil pan doesn't show any evidence of leakage or damage and if the transmission doesn't show any fluid, that's an indication of possible fraud by that used car dealer. Check the title of the car to see if it was a "rebuilt salvage" title; consider taking them to court if that's the case.



I don't have the title, they told me once i finish paying for it I will get the title, so I never thought of that. I guess maybe I need to look into the dealer somehow.


----------



## Mindyjoy (Jan 2, 2020)

They never gave me the title. They told me once i finish paying the car off the title is mine, I never thought about seeing if it was a salvaged car or not.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When a dealer sells a car that is being financed through them with payments, the buyer is supposed to get a title with a lien on it. If it financed by other means, such as through a bank loan, the same thing happens although the lien will be in the name of that financial institution. The lien is removed once the car is paid for in full and then the title is re-issued to the buyer with the lien removed from it. If the title doesn't have your name on it, then that's a problem. If your name isn't on the title, then, technically, it's not your vehicle but belongs to whom it is titled. So, they could potentially resell the vehicle despite you making payments on it and it also means that you are not responsible for the vehicle, so, if you haven't invested a lot of money into it, you could just give it back to the dealer. Also, the dealer knowing they sold you a vehicle with problems and telling you to purchase a warranty for those pre-existing issues is suggesting that you should commit insurance fraud. My advise for you is to go see a lawyer and know exactly what your options are.


----------

